# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  produživanje kopče u autu

## Jelka

Otkad imamo AS (Roemer Kidfix), muku mučimo s kopčanjem. Čovjek bi rekao da je karavan prostran auto s kojim nema gužve, ali ne i s Meganeom. Kopče isofixa su tako smještene da kad prikopčamo AS, ostaje minimalno mjesta za kopču i moramo biti akrobati i u milimetar namjestiti kopču auta, pa kopču pojasa pa položaj naših ruku... Ufff...

Da ne duljim, postoji li način da produljimo onu kopču što izlazi iz sjedala auta, ak me kužite? MM je našao na njuškalu, što primarno služi u svrhu zavaravanja pištača zbog nevezanja u vožnji  :Evil or Very Mad: , ali nisam sigurna da li je to dovoljno sigurno. Osim toga, nama čak ni to ne igra ulogu, jer će i dalje lupati u sjedište AS, nego bismo trebali imati između originalne kopče i tog dodatka komad pojasa. Jel me itko kuži kaj nas muči i kaj nam treba? :/

----------


## rahela

kužim što trebaš, ali ne bih se igrala s ovom alternativnom koju ste našli, a ne znam da postoji nešto što bi produžilo i izvuklo kopču
inače, nisam baš skužila zašto trebaš "izvući" kopču ako je sjedalica učvršćena isofixom

----------


## Jelka

Jako, jako teško se kopča pojasa utakne u kopču auta. Jana to ne može sama (ne može ni neki odrasli, jer ne zna "fintu"), a mi se moramo cijeli uvući da bi pod određenim kutom stisnuli kopču, odmaknuli je od donjeg okvira AS i ugurali kopču pojasa.

----------


## Jelka

Kad AS ne bi bila prikopčana na isofix, mogli bismo ju pomaknuti prema vratima i onda bi se dalo relativno lagano zakopčati pojas. Ali što sam onda kupovala Kidfix kad ne koristim isofix? :/

----------


## martinaP

S obzirom da isofix tu ne igra nekakvu ulogu u sigurnosti, otkopčajte ga. Jedino morate paziti da zakopčate AS i kad nema djeteta.

----------


## Jelka

Jesmo o tome razmišljali, ali onda ko što ti kažeš moramo paziti. A moždani kapaciteti mi nisu takvi da pamte takve sitnice. Osim toga, traže vrijeme, makar i 30 sekundi, a toga mi uvijek fali.

----------


## Cathy

Naše izofix šipke imaju mogućnost da kada prikopčaš malo pomakneš, onako ne puno, možda da probaš kada zakopčaš malo gurnuti sjedalicu od kopče.

----------


## rahela

> S obzirom da isofix tu ne igra nekakvu ulogu u sigurnosti, otkopčajte ga. Jedino morate paziti da zakopčate AS i kad nema djeteta.


i ja ovo vidim kao jedino rješenje

jel može Jana kad izlazi, nakon što se otkopča, natrag zakopčat sjedalicu?

----------


## Jelka

> jel može Jana kad izlazi, nakon što se otkopča, natrag zakopčat sjedalicu?


Ne! I to me ubija u pojam. A otkopčava se tako da stisne ono crveno, i onda s kukovima ko sivonja gura pojas dok kopča ne izleti iz utora.

Cathy, jednom smo to na pregledu AS napravili, ali radi se o milimetru-dva, ne pomaže.

----------


## rahela

ajoj, zbilja nemam ideju nikakvu
nekad to tako glupo naprave u autima da ne možeš dohvatit taj dio za ukopčat, a nekad strši previše, pa opet ne valja kod montiranja sjedalica...

možda se javi daddy ili netko sa više iskustva

----------


## cowgirl

Imam i ja isti problem u sestrinom cliu. Ubijem se dok zakopčam Evolvu, ali bar nije isofix pa ju mogu malo pomaknuti.
Doduše Kaja se uspije sama otkopčati, ali zakopčati ne bi mogla.
Ne bih se baš igrala sa tim produžecima. Čisto sumnjam da je to testirano na sile u sudaru.

----------


## daddycool

zato je provjera sjedalice u autu nešto što uvijek preporučamo
imaš dvije opcije, ne koristiti isofix ili se mučiti sa zakopčavanjem
ne vidim treću opciju
postoji doduše na internetu i ovo
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/seat-belt-buckle-extender

ali nisam siguran koliko su to sigurne opcije i što stručnjaci kažu o sigurnosti kod upotrebe takvih produžetaka pa ih nikako ne mogu preporučiti

----------


## Jelka

> zato je provjera sjedalice u autu nešto što uvijek preporučamo


Misliš prije kupovine AS?

Hvala na mišljenju. Probat ću eventualno kontaktirati Roemer.

----------


## spajalica

ja ne kopcam isofix na istoj sjedalici u cliu, nervira me slusati ne mooooooooooooooooguuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.
i nemam rjesenja.

----------


## daddycool

> Misliš prije kupovine AS?


da, prije kupovine

----------


## marta

> ali nisam siguran koliko su to sigurne opcije i što stručnjaci kažu o sigurnosti kod upotrebe takvih produžetaka pa ih nikako ne mogu preporučiti


Ne trebam produžetak zbog sjedalice, nego zbog nečeg drugog, zanima me imaš li ikakva saznanja o tome jesu li ti produžeci sigurni. Ima ih cijela hrpa, a nigdje ništa o sigurnosti.

----------


## daddycool

sretao sam se sa njima samo na nekim web stranicama koje se nisu zabrinjavale sa sigurnošću tako da ja ne znam niti jedan koji ti garantira sigurnost
ako nađeš neki produžetak koji je certificiran/atestiran molim te da mi javiš

----------


## daddycool

ovaj recimo piše da je CE certified and E1 safety certified. to bi trebalo biti dovoljno.

http://www.bestautobits.com/21-70cm-...-ce-certified/

----------


## Jelka

Pa kako je moguće da kopča nije kompatibilna s toliko auta?!!  :Sad:

----------


## Jelka

Našla sam ovo - http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Seat-Belt...ht_1291wt_1126

Nemaju popis modela auta, ali preporučuju izmjeriti veličinu onog metalnog jezika i to bi trebalo pomoći u razjašnjavanju. I kažu da ih se može kontaktirati s modelom auta pa će valjda provjeriti i povratno javiti.

Kakav je taj E4 certifikat, pretražujem pa ne mogu skužiti?

----------


## marta

Meni treba bas onaj minimalni bez pojasa.

----------


## Jelka

daddy, možeš mi pliz reći za taj E4 certifikat koji se spominje u linku koji sam stavila - http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Seat-Belt...ht_1094wt_1126, na googlu mi izbacuje da je to nizozemski certifikat.

----------


## daddycool

koliko ja znam, a možda me netko i ispravi, E pa brojna oznaka označava zemlju u kojoj je proizvod certificiran za uporabu. Svaka E oznaka bi trebala označavati da je proizvod dopušten za upotrebu u Europi.
Znači E4 čitaš kao Nizozemska je certificirala da proizvod zadovoljava EU standarde

----------


## Jelka

Ja sam u medjuvremenu narucila produzivace - http://m.ebay.com/itm/161377626604?nav=SEARCH, s time da su mi preporucili tocno koji za moj auto. 10£ jedan. Proizvodjac se ogradjuje od koristenja s autosjedalicama, bez obzira sto se vezemo pojasevima auta.

Drste fige da sve bude ok, jer vise ne mogu vezati cure, totalna je banana.

----------

